# Can you be more than one type ?



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

I've done the Enneagram Quiz several times and my results seem to jump.
My trifix stays but my core changes.
I can identify with all of them, even though I think they mismatch each other... 
Is that possible ?


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

Nope...your type doesnt change, if you want to, you can anwers spades or Timeless questionnary and I can help you find your type:happy:


----------



## Josef (Apr 15, 2012)

See which one you can identify with the *most*.
Enneagram, in more ways than not, has to do with motives and the way these drive you to operate IRL.
If you may, go ahead and read the descriptions in each of the enneagram subforums. That would be a good start.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

dreamermiki said:


> I've done the Enneagram Quiz several times and my results seem to jump.
> My trifix stays but my core changes.
> I can identify with all of them, even though I think they mismatch each other...
> Is that possible ?


Greetings dreamermiki!

I claim no expertise, but this sort of thing happens a great deal. Maybe you're still getting to know yourself a bit. There's nothing wrong with that. I'm 42 and I'm still learning new stuff about me. Some of the questions can hit you at an odd angle. Perhaps you should try taking the test with the goal of eliminating the types you_ aren't _instead of trying to figure out the type you are. Sometimes all you need is to quiet your mind, slow your heart, and and listen. If you do this, you will slowly begin to hear one type singing just a little bit sweeter than all the rest. Chances are that'll be your core.

IMHO, personality types are "outlines." they give us some idea of what sorts of tendancies and traits we favor the most, but they do not tell us who we are. That's still our job. It's your box of crayons. How you color inbetween your lines is still up to you. So don't sweat it.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

this is what tritypes are for roud:
but one type will always predominate, instead of thinking which one you identify with think about which one you rely on_ most frequently_ in most situations


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

@cyamitide Oh, i heard already about tritypes! 
but even those type have just one wing...
the problem is... i can identify with a lot of types... xD

Do you know where to test your tritype ? because i found a site... but i honestly don't want to spend ten bucks on it... :x
@tanstaafl28 thank you very much ! i'm glad i'm not the only one who is still searching for themselves.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

You do have a shadow type
I will leave you to explore that on your own


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

The type can only be one, but just like MBTI also explains , there are shadow functions too. In the end it's all abt what u identify with, the most.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

There is the tri-type theory. Certain types may appear similar in appearances but their underlying motivation is different. A Type 3, and 8 may appear alike, but "under the hood" is a different system for one a type 8 runs on rage while a type 3 avoids shame. Several types have trouble typing themselves, Here are the type reactions to identification

Type 1: I can see myself in the enneagram's but I don't know if you can really type with a system

Type 2: Yep, that's me

Type 3: F*** YEA! THats ME!

Type 4: There is no way a system can understand me OR WOW! How did they understand me? 

Type 5: This can really belong to anyone, I am skeptical of any system

Type 6: I'm not sure if this is me OR Alright, I will accept it

Type 7: WOW! that is so me! 

Type 8: * A type 8 will deny they are a type 8 for a long time and believe they are another type* 

Type 9: WOW! how can they type me? I don't want to accept this. OR typing myself is too much of an effort.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

dreamermiki said:


> @_cyamitide_ Oh, i heard already about tritypes!
> but even those type have just one wing...
> the problem is... i can identify with a lot of types... xD
> 
> ...


Don't spend money on any sites - it's a scam. There is no way to check if the result they give is valid, and they only charge money for it.

For finding your tritype have you considered teaching tritypes to your friends in real life and then letting them type you? Then you can get some external feedback which will narrow down the possibilities.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

@cyamitide : hmm... it's pretty hard if your friends are not into psychology xD
i think it would turn out weird to confront them with things like this haha

... shadow types seem pretty interesting to me, though.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

marckos said:


> Nope...your type doesnt change, if you want to, you can anwers spades or Timeless questionnary and I can help you find your type:happy:


what kind of questions are you talking about xD ?


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

dreamermiki said:


> what kind of questions are you talking about xD ?


http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-enneagram-type/111173-enneagram-questionnaire.html


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

SharkT00th said:


> There is the tri-type theory. Certain types may appear similar in appearances but their underlying motivation is different. A Type 3, and 8 may appear alike, but "under the hood" is a different system for one a type 8 runs on rage while a type 3 avoids shame. Several types have trouble typing themselves, Here are the type reactions to identification
> 
> Type 1: I can see myself in the enneagram's but I don't know if you can really type with a system
> 
> ...


Damn. How did you know?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

dreamermiki said:


> @_cyamitide_ Oh, i heard already about tritypes!
> but even those type have just one wing...
> the problem is... i can identify with a lot of types... xD
> 
> ...


@*dreamermiki *

Heck no! You are certainly not alone! We're all getting to know ourselves. The person I was at 20 is a complete stranger to the 42 year old I am now.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

@*tanstaafl28 *One of my best friends is an 5w6, this is his reaction to psychology. They are a scientist and believe that only the qunatifiable sciences are reliable, and that social sciences are useless since they cannot be verified.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

No. But that's a good thing because being one type is enough turmoil to last a lifetime. Lmao Hnnn I think I've just now decided to drop tritype theory. 

Focus on core first then instincts or do both at the same time. Then if you cant have enough of enneagram, then look into the extended theories. Anyway good luck.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

@ marckos thank you, that was really helpful. feels like i just opened a door to a whole new room to explore! xD (if that makes sense....)

@ monkey king yeah, me too! and thank you very much 

@ tanstaafl28 really ? well that's interesting... i knew people would change but... i can't imagine thinking of another person when i look back at my younger selves... that sounds kind of weird....(but maybe i'm not the right one speaking since i'm only 16 XD)


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

@marckos thank you, that was really helpful. feels like i just opened a door to a whole new room to explore! xD (if that makes sense....)

@monkey king yeah, me too! and thank you very much 

@tanstaafl28 really ? well that's interesting... i knew people would change but... i can't imagine thinking of another person when i look back at my younger selves... that sounds kind of weird....(but maybe i'm not the right one speaking since i'm only 16 XD)

(sry noticed my mistake too late and couldn't edit my own post anymore xD)


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

@*marckos* : thank you, that was really helpful. feels like i just opened a door to a whole new room to explore! xD (if that makes sense....)

@*Monkey King* : yeah, me too! and thank you very much 

@*tanstaafl28*: really ? well that's interesting... i knew people would change but... i can't imagine thinking of another person when i look back at my younger selves... that sounds kind of weird....(but maybe i'm not the right one speaking since i'm only 16 XD)

(sry noticed my mistake too late and couldn't edit my own post anymore xD)


----------

